# Webmin Postfix HowTo



## MajorDad (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute

Wo findet man ein gutes HowTo, wie man mit Webmin und Postfix (das ja bei webmin drauf ist) eine E-Mail umgebung machen kann.

Ich hab bei mir SubDomains z.b. hans.domain.com  .. dieser soll auch eine E-Mail eingerichtet bekommen, die er mit POP3 und SMTP mit einen Mail Client bedienen kann.

gruss
   MajorDad


----------



## DiveSurfer (25. Januar 2004)

nabend 
also ich habe mich schon des öfteren mit webmin und postfix versucht.
ich kann dir nur raten mach es ohen 
bist schneller und besser dran ....

die datei aliases sollte dir dabei helfen ....


----------



## MajorDad (26. Januar 2004)

Oki ich werd mir die aliases mal naeher anschauen. thx

Die datei aliases wird ja wohl nicht das einzige sein, wo ich was machen muss .. oder ?

gruss
  MajorDad


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. Januar 2004)

Postfix alleine reicht dafür nicht. Postfix ist nur der MTA (Mail Transfer Agent). Du brauchst noch einen POP3 Server wie z.B. den qpopper. Evtl. noch andere Programme.

Versuche mich auch daran, habe aber noch Probleme bei der Programmwahl.


----------



## MajorDad (26. Januar 2004)

Yep Terrance & Philipp ich glaube dass eigentlich postfix die sache schon weiterleitet, da ich in der mail queue auch mails drin habe.

Ich habe einige sachen gefunden mit fetchmail ... das ist ja bei webmin auch integriert, zum konfigurieren. Ich muss aber fetchmail noch drauf machen, da es nicht standard maessig drauf ist. 
Hast du das schon mal evaluiert ?

Vielleicht koennen wir das problem ja zusammen loesen 


gruss
   MajorDad


----------



## DiveSurfer (26. Januar 2004)

ja fetchmail ist  zum mails abholen ... 
den postfix liefert die dann an lokale adressen zu und zum abholen von deinem server brauchst du dann noch einene imap oder pop3 dienst ....


----------



## MajorDad (26. Januar 2004)

Stimmt fetchmail ist ja der MDA  

Welche MTA testest du?
Wie sieht es mit cyrus-imap aus ?


----------



## Arkadius (25. Februar 2004)

*Webmin und Postfix*

Hallo Leute, 

Ihr schreibt ja ne menge zeug.
Hatt den nun mal einer von euch irgend etwas brauchbares.

z.b eine vernünftig erklärte Postfix config.

oder einen guten Link. Zu dem Thema.

MfG

Arkadius


----------



## DiveSurfer (25. Februar 2004)

1. ich habe keine anleitung zu webmin
2. ist es nicht schwehr einige zeilen in der conf datei zu ändern 

howtos findest bei googel mehr als genug
hier mal ein kleiner auszug:
http://linux.cudeso.be/linuxdoc/postfix.php
http://www.redhat.com/support/resources/howto/RH-postfix-HOWTO/book1.html
http://www.linuxsecurity.com/feature_stories/feature_story-91.html


----------

